# What is a stupid thing you have on your bucket list?



## Ozul (Aug 7, 2021)

We all have fantastical endeavors on our bucket lists for the most part, such as visiting a foreign country or sky diving. I am interested to know what are some of your less practical or exciting aspirations. 

Mine is to visit one of last 33 Kmart stores remaining, just because I have an intense nostalgia for that store. It would require a long road trip or flight, which is a ridiculous trip to make for a dying department store franchise, but I really want to do it.


----------



## Tiggie_Tiger (Aug 7, 2021)

pet a tiger UwU


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 7, 2021)

I want to sit down and stare at the dragon holes found in the skyscrapers of Hong Kong. They're not interesting looking or anything but I know China will plug them some day just to eradicate Hong Kong history.


----------



## RageCageChamp19 (Aug 7, 2021)

See chris chan before they eventually lock him away for good.


----------



## Mnutu (Aug 7, 2021)

I want to own a pair of PF Flyers.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 7, 2021)

Build a satellite laser and destroy India and China to save the environment.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 7, 2021)

Own and operate a kiwi farm.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 7, 2021)

Having somebody drop me off in a completly random country that i dont know beforehand, and just survive for like a month or two.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 7, 2021)

I’d like to commit at least one terrorist act.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Aug 7, 2021)

Maskull said:


> I’d like to commit at least one terrorist act.


It'll be a bad day in Minecraft if I get a terminal desiease.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Aug 7, 2021)

Catch a swordfish. I've caught nearly everything that swims in the sea with a swordfish being the exception.


----------



## Lucario (Aug 7, 2021)

Scream "nigger" in a black neigborhood.


----------



## Childe (Aug 7, 2021)

Extreme weeb answer: Visit Japan.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Aug 7, 2021)

I want to go deep sea fishing with my kids and make sashimi on the boat as we catch fish.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Aug 7, 2021)

See a different planet able to sustain life. Or alien species (not mexicans)


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Aug 7, 2021)

Two chicks at the same time... the logistics are problematic but still...


----------



## NigKid (Aug 7, 2021)

Neferpitou! said:


> Extreme weeb answer: Visit Japan.


Japan is fucking beautiful as long as you dont go there with overblown expectations.



Megaroad 2012 said:


> It'll be a bad day in Minecraft if I get a terminal desiease.


Might as well go out with a bang and level some minecraft buildings


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Aug 7, 2021)

Neferpitou! said:


> Extreme weeb answer: Visit Japan.


If anything was to happen to my better half, this is my plan but it ends at the suicide forest lol.


----------



## Weed Eater (Aug 7, 2021)

At this point? Hawaii. It's a treasure trove for hapas like myself.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Aug 7, 2021)

The only thing on my bucket list is "drive off a cliff into the grand canyon and see if I can hit the giant X I painted down there." Only then will I be ready to die.


----------



## Hankypanko (Aug 7, 2021)

WANT WOMAN


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Aug 7, 2021)

Write a novel.  I don't even care if anyone ever reads it.  I just want to be able to say I've done it.
Travel across the US in an RV.


----------



## skjora (Aug 7, 2021)

I really want to build and test a rocket engine. Even a simple hybrid rocket made with a bottle of nitrous oxide, a hose and a tube filled with some paraffin. It's got to have a proper nozzle though. I want shock diamonds!


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Aug 9, 2021)

I want to be an extra in a movie with cool costumes- like a period piece or fantasy.  I also want to be an audience member on Maury or something similar.


----------



## Cool Username (Aug 9, 2021)

I want to travel to Las Vegas and visit every landmark and location that appear in Fallout New Vegas. 
I also want to pet a baby penguin.


----------



## Clark Kent (Aug 9, 2021)

I want to cosplay for one day as Hawkman, alongside a beautiful redhead I'm dating as Hawkwoman, and walk around one of the big cons. Just for one day.


----------



## Snack Cracker (Aug 9, 2021)

I want to have a shark cage experience so I can see them in their home.


----------



## Easy Peasy (Aug 9, 2021)

Wrestlemania. 

I've been ringside at a house show, I've been floor seats at smackdown,  nosebleeds at raw (least favorite brand), and decent mid level seats for Aew dynamite.  I dont care if I'm in the rafters, I want to go to wrestlemania.


----------



## Arthur Morgan (Aug 9, 2021)

Mine are mostly creative. I'd like to write a novel, a graphic novel, and a movie, and have them on my shelf just to be able to thumb through or plop into the bluray player anytime. Not for money, just to say "I made this".


----------



## Brussels Sprout (Aug 9, 2021)

See some middle of nowhere towns in the USA. Everyone craps their pants over how _important_ international travel is but we live in an enormous, beautiful country most of us barely get to know because we think civilization only exists in a few coastal cities.

Related; I would also like to witness a tornado irl.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Aug 9, 2021)

Brussels Sprout said:


> See some middle of nowhere towns in the USA. Everyone craps their pants over how _important_ international travel is but we live in an enormous, beautiful country most of us barely get to know because we think civilization only exists in a few coastal cities.
> 
> Related; I would also like to witness a tornado irl.


Same goes for everywhere.  Always seems to be more fun and exciting when you get off the beaten path


----------



## Some Badger (Aug 10, 2021)

I want to swim in every Great Lake within my lifetime. I already crossed off Erie when I was 18, so now I just need an excuse (and a ton of money) to visit the rest of the region.


----------



## Astin Soul (Aug 10, 2021)

I want to take pictures of cities at night by taping cameras to a stealth bomber which I think would be really fun to fly


----------



## Law (Aug 10, 2021)

Go to Alaska.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 10, 2021)

I wanted to eat at drag queen-friendly restaurant, Hamburger Mary. Which I got to cross off a few years ago when my father was nice and open-minded enough to drive me there (I don't own a car).


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 10, 2021)

Beat GTA 3 legit.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Aug 10, 2021)

OP's mom


----------



## Hex Cat (Aug 11, 2021)

Drive 150 mph for at least ten seconds


----------



## Weed Eater (Aug 11, 2021)

Brussels Sprout said:


> See some middle of nowhere towns in the USA. Everyone craps their pants over how _important_ international travel is but we live in an enormous, beautiful country most of us barely get to know because we think civilization only exists in a few coastal cities.
> 
> Related; I would also like to witness a tornado irl.


Plan a road trip where you purposefully drive through the midwest/plains of America. I recently did this with my mom, we went through the Rockies/Denver (which absolutely scared the shit out of her, I thought it was pretty cool and fun!) and once we were finally out of Colorado it was just smooth, yet long distance driving. Lots of Jesus billboards/signs, along with anti-abortion signs that sometimes share lies/misinformation. Besides that the farmlands are gorgeous. The space available in places like Kansas is kinda crazy, considering people in the big city could absolutely afford to live out there. Oh yeah, and depending on the weather in the plains, you absolutely will witness "gustnados", which aren't true tornados, but they still form the cloud whirl and it's badass to see that as you're driving.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Aug 11, 2021)

Since I want to go back to the area because of my own personal history anyways, I actually do want to stop by Bearmeat's Indian Den. I promise I will scream "JULLAYYYYYYY" at the top of my lungs until either Senior Lexmechanic appears to fight me or the cops drag me away.


----------



## AMERICA (Aug 11, 2021)

My autistic bucket list item: I want to see some interesting wildlife and insects in a very geographically distant country, preferably Asia or Europe but honestly I'm really interested to visit any new type of environment that I never encountered yet. I don't know much about the wildlife there so there would be a lot of interesting new animals/plants/etc. to discover.


----------



## itunes (Aug 11, 2021)

This is a comfy thread. I hope you all achieve your dreams.


Maskull said:


> I’d like to commit at least one terrorist act.


Especially you in Minecraft.

I want to create a comic that's interesting enough for a network like Netflix to want to pick up. Not even saying I'd take television deal, I just think it'd be neat to earn the opportunity.


----------



## infamousbeing (Aug 11, 2021)

Visit a war torn country.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Aug 11, 2021)

I wanna write a long ass novel, get a single copy of it printed and packaged without any way to trace it back to me and just it on some tandom park bench on a sunny day and see what happens with it.


----------



## Booty Cheeks (Aug 11, 2021)

I want to write and draw a 100 issue comic book series.
Don't care about money or audience, just want to hold 100 issues in my hands and say "I did this".


----------



## chuggachugga (Aug 11, 2021)

i want to cross a border illegally lol. i know a couple people who have done it and it shocks me everytime. a lady from my job said she did it and it only took an hour. im really in to vagabonding so maybe a year of being off the map then crossing a border lol. pretty stupid but im stupid so.

Also to the OP: i actually lived next to one of the last KMarts. Its empty asf, dirty and super depressing lol. Also the cashiers are all meth heads so thats weird too. Might actually ruin the nostalgia tbh, Good luck tho. I used to love stealing from there as a teenager lol


----------



## hourglass figure (Aug 11, 2021)

Secret dream no one knows: write and have a novel published. (seems there are a few writers here )

If the unvaxxed (covid) is ever allowed to travel it would be cool to go to Europe and keep going through the Middle East and come out the other side in Asia.


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Aug 11, 2021)

As a dumb passing day dream, I thought to myself what if I could find and buy the original Son-Chu MK1.  It's stupid to do as the car is a piece of shit with tons of mechanical issues and likely isn't worth the price it cost to fix.  But IDK I thought what if I could modify this POS with an engine swap and a turbo setup.  Then it would be as fast as it seems in the comics.


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Just stupid tourist stuff. Go to australia and ask if the beers really are big, and don't finish it...go to iceland's hot springs and rip ass....etc


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Henry Wentworth Akeley (Aug 12, 2021)

Live in a van. Living in a converted van is a dream of mine and has been for a long time. I'd like to take said van across the United States for a year or so too. Previously I got as far as actually owning the van and had started converting it. Ultimately it became clear that I would have to choose between my van-filled dreams of freedom or marriage and steady employment. I miss the hell out of my van and though I love my wife, I occasionally find myself wondering what the other path held. I still like to think I could probably do it part time if I save up.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Aug 12, 2021)

Shooting hogs from a helicopter apparently it's a thing in Texas. 

Visiting Walmart for whale watching and crackhead watching though i need to be armed with at least pepper spray. 

Walking around Detroit or any rat infested shithole and watching hood rats doing hood rat shit.


----------



## Mango Tequila (Aug 12, 2021)

K-hole at least once Get off my lazy ass and learn how to make 3D models and finally start some actual work on the video game I wanna make. I'll do it... eventually.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Aug 13, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> My autistic bucket list item: I want to see some interesting wildlife and insects in a very geographically distant country, preferably Asia or Europe but honestly I'm really interested to visit any new type of environment that I never encountered yet. I don't know much about the wildlife there so there would be a lot of interesting new animals/plants/etc. to discover.


My only suggestion is ask "ok what will give me a rash/kill me/make me very sick" and then you're good to go.  Rashes are bad yet can make a trip memorable, being bit by a spider you got a bit too close to and losing a life ain't.  Otherwise, have a good time if you ever do


----------



## Bababo (Aug 13, 2021)

Meet some people I get along with especially well and do some Game Grumps knockoff channel. I know it would be destined for failure or some kind of fallout, but goddammit as long as OneyPlays is still going strong I can dream.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 13, 2021)

Kill a cop 
Kill a cop by shooting him with a revolver while I drive by on a motorcycle
Kill a cop by shooting him with a revolver while I drive by on a motorcycle while high on cocaine
Kill a cop by shooting him with a revolver while I drive by on a motorcycle while high on cocaine and fucking a prostitute
Kill a cop by shooting him with a revolver while I drive by on a motorcycle while high on cocaine and fucking a prostitute while Free Bird is playing


----------



## Weed Eater (Aug 13, 2021)

Bababo said:


> Meet some people I get along with especially well and do some Game Grumps knockoff channel. I know it would be destined for failure or some kind of fallout, but goddammit as long as OneyPlays is still going strong I can dream.


Despite LetsPlay-type channels being so overdone that they're beaten into the ground, it honestly wouldn't be hard to have a better reputation compared to the Grumps.

Hell, OneyPlays is actually entertaining because they're not forcing themselves to do overblown jokes/cater to literal 12 and under groups.


----------



## Mistakeling (Aug 17, 2021)

I want to write a Christmas Number 1.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 17, 2021)

I want to write a graphic novel sometime in the next few years, getting it published would be another can of worms that might end up being a bucket list kind of goal, ha ha. One of my biggest art dreams is that someday I can do a cover for Heavy Metal magazine. 

As for non-art goals I'd really like to learn Kung-Fu, I keep saying I'm going to and then just never make the time.


----------



## ILOVEDONUTSANDFRENCHFRIES (Aug 22, 2021)

After recently buying a new house and a new car, I will have to wait a few years to have enough savings for that but a roadtrip around the world with a back pack.


----------



## Reluctant MC (Aug 22, 2021)

I'd like to feel good. Or own a pet crow.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Aug 22, 2021)

donuts in Times Square


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Aug 23, 2021)

Going to a wolf sanctuary and petting one of those endangered Alaskan wolves.


----------



## Momerath (Aug 24, 2021)

I want to go ice fishing. Every year I try to work up the courage to go out on the ice but pussy out each time. I’ll get there someday.


----------



## Chromeo (Aug 25, 2021)

I want to bake an apple pie from scratch, not just buy a frozen one and heat it up.


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 26, 2021)

I want to eat all the infamous disgusting foods I haven't already, like fried tarantula and that famous cheese that's full of maggots that jump out at you. 


Chromeo said:


> I want to bake an apple pie from scratch, not just buy a frozen one and heat it up.


Just go do it!


----------



## artilleryfroth (Aug 26, 2021)

I want to travel my country in a campervan, taking a year, then travel Australia the same way, for another year. 



Chromeo said:


> I want to bake an apple pie from scratch, not just buy a frozen one and heat it up.



I can give you a pretty easy recipe if you like? Or if you prefer, an apple crumble recipe. Everybody likes apple crumble...


----------



## Heavy Duty Boots (Aug 26, 2021)

I want to be in a serious car crash
Also, I'd love to be a nomad schizo that lives in a car, Fedsmoker style. Not even limit my schizo adventures to the american continent, it would be awesome to go around Europe and Asia too.


----------



## Chromeo (Aug 26, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> I want to travel my country in a campervan, taking a year, then travel Australia the same way, for another year.
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you a pretty easy recipe if you like? Or if you prefer, an apple crumble recipe. Everybody likes apple crumble...


Oh my gosh, sure! I get paid tomorrow, I can actually go out and get the stuff. DM me the recipe and I'll try!!


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 26, 2021)

I want to hole up in a very expensive hotel room with a gigantic pool, with a hot lady and eat expensive food all three meals, plus Gene and Dean Ween would be the house band in the hotel and they’d do a week of shows finishing up with an extended live set of “The Pod”. Then they’d adopt me and I’d go on tour with them and get my own Ween nickname to be determined later.


----------



## Pitere pit (Aug 27, 2021)

There a lot of things I want to do before my carcass pass out. One of them is to have my honeymoon in Prypiat or Athens, I want to see its ancient and modern ruins. 
Another one is having a meal on the heart attack grill and then play blackjack in Las Vegas.
Finally, I want to purchase a star instead of a marriage ring when I finally tie the knot, Idk but I think it's very romantic.


----------



## knobslobbin (Aug 27, 2021)

A month-long trip to Antarctica.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Aug 27, 2021)

There are several people I'm waiting for to die so I can piss on their graves. I'll probably outlive them as long as I remain healthy-ish and don't do anything too stupid.

Also maybe visit the perpetually burning ghost town Silent Hill is based on. Gotta make use of those P100 gas masks I bought somehow...


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Aug 27, 2021)

Go to the airport in St Maarten and hang off of the fence when the jets take off.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 27, 2021)

WinchesterWhiskey said:


> Going to a wolf sanctuary and petting one of those endangered Alaskan wolves.


I had no idea they were endangered. My aunt used to have two.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Aug 27, 2021)

I intended to visit Yellowstone park in 2019 to hike for a month to try and find the Fenn treasure - not because I figured I would (frankly, I did not believe it real), but because there is a beauty in the idea that one can still go on an adventure and find treasure somewhere out there. I had to postpone the idea due to a horrible family emergency and the treasure was found in mid-2020.
I have yet to find another potential treasure to hunt for in an area as beautiful as the Rocky Mountains / Yellowstone Park and I am genuinely bummed out. It's like a little bit of wonder has left the world.

Olympus has some pretty nice summits and is a very pleasant "climb" in summer.
Some day, I wanna sit on top of Mytikas (the highest peak) in a full Zeus costume and just stare daggers at hikers as they arrive. Maybe shout at them to get off my property. This I was going to realize in 2020 and I had plane tickets booked and my hiking boots re-soled (and a cheap-ass zeus costume in my online shopping cart) - then quarantine measures in Greece were changed the exact day I would've arrived, rendering the trip impossible. Probably next year.


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Aug 27, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I had no idea they were endangered. My aunt used to have two.



Yeah, there's videos of folks literally just playing with them and petting them. From what I've seen Anchorage zoo had it as an attraction but stopped because of covid.









						Layne petting wolves
					

Wolf Creek Sanctuary, 2-1-14.




					youtu.be


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Aug 27, 2021)

Arthur Morgan said:


> Mine are mostly creative. I'd like to write a novel, a graphic novel, and a movie, and have them on my shelf just to be able to thumb through or plop into the bluray player anytime. Not for money, just to say "I made this".



Learn the basic screenwriting format and then go from there. If you know what you're doing, you can still have a functioning budget and write a graphic novel and build an audience for it.



Mealy Mouth Spittle said:


> Write a novel.  I don't even care if anyone ever reads it.  I just want to be able to say I've done it.
> Travel across the US in an RV.





itunes said:


> This is a comfy thread. I hope you all achieve your dreams.
> 
> Especially you in Minecraft.
> 
> I want to create a comic that's interesting enough for a network like Netflix to want to pick up. Not even saying I'd take television deal, I just think it'd be neat to earn the opportunity.



See above.



Booty Cheeks said:


> I want to write and draw a 100 issue comic book series.
> Don't care about money or audience, just want to hold 100 issues in my hands and say "I did this".



You can do it!









						Matsuoka Shuzo [松岡修造 ] - あきらめかけているあなた (NEVER GIVE UP!!) [English]
					

1/1/18 EDIT: Shuzo Matsuoka is a retired Japanese professional tennis player who does motivational speeches like this as a career and is a well known meme in...




					youtu.be
				






chunky junkie said:


> Secret dream no one knows: write and have a novel published. (seems there are a few writers here )





MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I want to write a graphic novel sometime in the next few years, getting it published would be another can of worms that might end up being a bucket list kind of goal, ha ha. One of my biggest art dreams is that someday I can do a cover for Heavy Metal magazine.



Have faith in yourselves! Just figure out how to reach that goal for yourself starting with small things and make your way up. It's a little bit different but writing for a graphic novel is pretty close to writing any other screenplay save for minor differences. There's a lot of screenwriting guides on YouTube but if you're really interested in hands on learning see if there's any writing critique groups near where you are.


----------



## Pandy Fackler (Aug 27, 2021)

"Fire Clown"


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 27, 2021)

WinchesterWhiskey said:


> Yeah, there's videos of folks literally just playing with them and petting them. From what I've seen Anchorage zoo had it as an attraction but stopped because of covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is really quiet. I’m used to them being pretty loud. I used to be so scared of them as a kid because they would bark at me all the time and they can do like ear piercing barks.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 27, 2021)

Helping the starving/homeless


----------



## RandallBoggs (Aug 28, 2021)

Befriending the crows and creating my own bird army


----------



## Goon (Aug 28, 2021)

Attend a trekkie convention. I'm not a fan, just want to go. Learn blacksmithing and I'm actually starting a class for that in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mr. Brown (Aug 28, 2021)

I want to kick a pigeon to death


----------



## LurkNoMore (Aug 28, 2021)

Read Don Quixote...I already own a physical copy. Its a big book.


----------



## Dollar Store Sentai (Sep 1, 2021)

Go to a different country. Do the whole tourist thing. Japan, Germany, Australia, Greece and Egypt all sound like fun to me.

Do one of those track days where you get to drive a race car.  

The truly dumb thing: Win a large sum of money, pay off my bills and just hand out money to people who need it to see their lives change.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Sep 1, 2021)

Chromeo said:


> I want to bake an apple pie from scratch, not just buy a frozen one and heat it up.


It's not that hard to do. 
Plus once you learn- apple pie. Homemade and fresh whenever you feel like it.


----------



## jethro (Sep 1, 2021)

Dollar Store Sentai said:


> The truly dumb thing: Win a large sum of money, pay off my bills *and just hand out money to people who need it to see their lives change*.


Not to shit on your dream but doing this will make your life hell on earth. People become absolute demons when they know you have money, this includes the people you were generous and kind to. Lottery winner tragedies are a cliché at this point.

Gonna be uncreative and go with the novel writing dream. Or fund a cool, bloody tournament fighting game with young heroes ala early 90s Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Dollar Store Sentai (Sep 1, 2021)

jethro said:


> Not to shit on your dream but doing this will make your life hell on earth. People become absolute demons when they know you have money, this includes the people you were generous and kind to. Lottery winner tragedies are a cliché at this point.


Hence it being the truly dumb thing.  I know it would make the worms crawl out of the woodwork, but helping 1 person change their life would be worth it I think.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Sep 2, 2021)

To see a kiwi bird in real life.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 2, 2021)

It's kind of out there, but I really want to become a licensed falconer. The process requires a few years of apprenticeship and the local regulating body here "helps" find sponsors/teachers but ultimately you're basically on your own, but I think it'd be an amazing journey catching and bonding with a bird of prey.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Sep 2, 2021)

See the elephants foot in Chernobyl
Scuba dive Bikini atoll


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Sep 2, 2021)

Watch baby sea turtles crawl out of the sand and make their way to the ocean.


----------



## Buck Mullet (Sep 2, 2021)

Ride a horse, always wanted to do that.


----------



## mister meaner (Sep 2, 2021)

RageCageChamp19 said:


> See chris chan before they eventually lock him away for good.


Better yet, see him while he is locked up. It’d be better for your safety.

I want to produce and mix at least one really good song, but I don’t know how to mix.


----------



## Matt Damon (Sep 2, 2021)

mister meaner said:


> I want to produce and mix at least one really good song, but I don’t know how to mix.


With the power of modern DAWs and built-in effects, a perfectly good mix is pretty easy to create after learning just a handful of basic concepts (primarily gain, EQ, compression, and panning).

Like a lot of other things, you can learn 80% of it within a few weeks and then the remaining 20% would take the rest of your life.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Sep 2, 2021)

Sock said:


> Attend a trekkie convention. I'm not a fan, just want to go. Learn blacksmithing and I'm actually starting a class for that in 2 weeks.


There is no more left the fandom is dead thanks to Cbs and paramount fucking it up beyond repair for the last 12 years. They moved on or go member when it was good.


----------



## mister meaner (Sep 2, 2021)

Matt Damon said:


> With the power of modern DAWs and built-in effects, a perfectly good mix is pretty easy to create after learning just a handful of basic concepts (primarily gain, EQ, compression, and panning).
> 
> Like a lot of other things, you can learn 80% of it within a few weeks and then the remaining 20% would take the rest of your life.


I have a basic grasp of the concepts and tools like panning, EQ, volume and what-not, I just don’t know how to “correctly” apply them. Some people just say “as long as it sounds good” but theres more to it than that.


----------



## Sea Urchin (Sep 2, 2021)

Become a fisherman or buy a sailboat and live in it. Alternatively buy an RV to live in and travel Europe.


----------



## Goon (Sep 2, 2021)

Jazz never died! said:


> There is no more left the fandom is dead thanks to Cbs and paramount fucking it up beyond repair for the last 12 years. They moved on or go member when it was good.


Funny you say that cause I recently heard that and it sucks. They always looked like a good time.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Sep 3, 2021)

I would take care of giant reptiles. There is something primal and really fascinating about animals that haven't changed in millions of years. I dunno. I think reptiles are cool as fuck.

Less dumb: Piloting a jet and going supersonic.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Sep 3, 2021)

Banging my ex's friend....but she hates me lol


----------



## Jazz never died! (Sep 3, 2021)

Anything before 2009 is. Enterpise and Voyager are mixed but when they are good its great. When its bad it still feels like Star Trek. The new stuff lost the spirit of Trek. All of the good ones are on most streaming services all you have too lose is time, and maybe sadness if you get into it and see what it became.


----------



## Mage of Conquest (Sep 3, 2021)

Join an office where nap time is optional, if not mandatory.

Alternatively, become CEO and run a successful business where nap time is optional/mandatory.


----------



## Dieter Laser (Sep 3, 2021)

Put my sex trafficker neighbor into his new woodchipper _in Minecraft._

*And yes it’s confirmed, I have proof *


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 3, 2021)

I have always wanted to visit the country of Chad for some reason. There is nothing really there and I will likely be robbed/killed, but I still want to go. Specifically, I want to visit spots where the Toyota War occurred and mock the Libyans for getting their shit kicked in and utterly humiliated by a group of sandy camel riders. One of the factions in that war is literally called GUNT. I don’t know how to explain the hilarity of this war any more to you.


----------



## awoo (Sep 3, 2021)

dress as a femboy and take dick


----------



## Akashic Retard (Sep 3, 2021)

I would like to be 7 feet tall


----------



## kobebyarlant (Sep 5, 2021)

There’s a Chinese restaurant with a small lunch buffet on the Faroe Islands. I want to eat lo mein on a frozen windswept rock on the North Atlantic.


----------



## felix el gato (Sep 5, 2021)

Be on a reality television show. Lame and common, but I wanna. I love Survivor and am excited for the new season, BB has been weird this year. I also would wanna run a cat sanctuary or cat cafe, there isn’t one in my city yet.. Also kiwis talking about their bucket lists is super cute.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Sep 10, 2021)

Plot up an idea to make some reddit post that would get tens of thousands of upvotes and people gifting me gold or rewards costing real life money just so I could make fun of them all and then delete both the post and my account.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Sep 10, 2021)

Having a comic or book I'd make/write somehow published would be cool. I also want to pet a tiger like @Tiggie_Tiger does... I want to pet a lot of animals that probably shouldn't be petted tbh.


----------



## Tiggie_Tiger (Sep 10, 2021)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> Having a comic or book I'd make/write somehow published would be cool. I also want to pet a tiger like @Tiggie_Tiger does... I want to pet a lot of animals that probably shouldn't be petted tbh.


OwO someone mentioned me.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Sep 10, 2021)

I wanna go to a bumfuck nowhere country people don't usually visit as tourists.


----------



## kidsquid (Sep 11, 2021)

I've always wanted to go see the Northern Lights. Me and soon to be Mr Squid probably couldn't afford it but we'd love to go on an arctic cruise or go to Japan for our honeymoon.

I suppose coming into a lot of money would be nice too.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Sep 11, 2021)

Being able to start my own webcomic/manga series and maybe earn some good amount of money with my animu neko drawings UwU


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 11, 2021)

Get like a bunch of followers. Take a lot of their money on donations for some epic project where i promise the moon and stars. Not do the epic project, not even a little bit so basically i would scam them then tell them they are retards for giving money to ebeggers  then retire and eventually rope or something.

Also,  on petting tigers, they are all muscle and not very fluffy at all.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 13, 2021)

I want to build and fire a fully functional trebuchet.


----------



## Zdzislaw Beksinski (Sep 13, 2021)

Get a couple of goats.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 13, 2021)

I want to buy a bus


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Sep 13, 2021)

Tiggie_Tiger said:


> pet a tiger UwU


Did it, their fur is thick and plush (not fluffy, just thick) but wirey like a dog.


----------



## mickey339 (Sep 13, 2021)

Drink an entire bottle of vodka in one sitting.
Did 3/4 some weeks ago so know it is an endeavour that I should knock out of my head.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2021)

Dumb:
Beat Panzer Dragoon (OG) on hard.

Not as dumb:
Create something I can be proud of.
Learn Kendo.


----------



## Spunt (Sep 13, 2021)

I want to drive a steam train. 



Spoiler


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Sep 13, 2021)

Sharkbait said:


> I want to build and fire a fully functional trebuchet.


the Medieval Society gathers every year at a university in Michigan and does exactly this! If you're near to that you should do that! My sister-in-law studies medieval manuscripts and so goes to the conference every year. that's how i know this. she says it's lots of fun!


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Sep 13, 2021)

Have either a pet snow leopard or mountain lion and go hunting with it!


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 13, 2021)

LateNightMuffin said:


> the Medieval Society gathers every year at a university in Michigan and does exactly this! If you're near to that you should do that! My sister-in-law studies medieval manuscripts and so goes to the conference every year. that's how i know this. she says it's lots of fun!


Unfortunately I'm on the wrong continent but still thanks for the info!


----------



## zero-who (Sep 14, 2021)

I want to join the Mile High Club.


----------



## Clovis (Oct 3, 2021)

You mean to tell me people have bucket lists that aren't mostly just weird sex stuff? Huh.

I'd like to own a dog and go skydiving, I guess.


----------



## Legoshi (Oct 3, 2021)

To touch and feel a bald person's head.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Oct 3, 2021)

Clovis said:


> You mean to tell me people have bucket lists that aren't mostly just weird sex stuff? Huh.
> 
> I'd like to own a dog and go skydiving, I guess.


That's kind of weird. Is the fantasy that you leave the dog at home and it doesn't know or will it be a tandem jump?


----------



## Titty Figurine (Oct 3, 2021)

Autistic: 100% all the Fromsoft games
Spicy: Make a deaf chick moan
Basic: Hike the Grand Canyon rim to rim


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Oct 3, 2021)

I want to play in a WSOP Pot Limit Omaha poker tournament in Las Vegas.


----------



## HamFan (Oct 7, 2021)

A lot of these aren't stupid. Here's a stupid one:

To win a blue ribbon at the state fair.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Oct 8, 2021)

Find a place that has some cassowaries and see if one will let me get close enough to touch it.
Go to that steakhouse in Amarillo, TX and eat the 72 oz steak challenge.
Hold hands with an orangutan and have a moment.


----------



## Chromeo (Nov 8, 2021)

Chromeo said:


> I want to bake an apple pie from scratch, not just buy a frozen one and heat it up.


Hey hey, coming back 3 months later to say the stars finally aligned and I got to make that apple pie!!




It's not perfectly "from scratch," I did end up buying crust, but I did everything else myself! My sister and I even ground cinnamon sticks since we didn't actually have cinnamon at home (oops.)  Once it cools down all the way, I'll tell you guys how the pie turned out!! Either way, that item is crossed off my list! Woohoo!


----------



## Heavy Duty Boots (Nov 8, 2021)

Chromeo said:


> Hey hey, coming back 3 months later to say the stars finally aligned and I got to make that apple pie!!
> View attachment 2700377
> It's not perfectly "from scratch," I did end up buying crust, but I did everything else myself! My sister and I even ground cinnamon sticks since we didn't actually have cinnamon at home (oops.)  Once it cools down all the way, I'll tell you guys how the pie turned out!! Either way, that item is crossed off my list! Woohoo!


That looks so good
How was it?


----------



## Chromeo (Nov 8, 2021)

Heavy Duty Boots said:


> That looks so good
> How was it?


The crust was a little burnt, but the filling was good! I'll have to do it again sometime in the future.


----------



## mister meaner (Nov 9, 2021)

Chromeo said:


> Hey hey, coming back 3 months later to say the stars finally aligned and I got to make that apple pie!!
> View attachment 2700377
> It's not perfectly "from scratch," I did end up buying crust, but I did everything else myself! My sister and I even ground cinnamon sticks since we didn't actually have cinnamon at home (oops.)  Once it cools down all the way, I'll tell you guys how the pie turned out!! Either way, that item is crossed off my list! Woohoo!


Just like grammy used to make. Well done OP, you must be very proud


----------



## Electric Pence (Nov 12, 2021)

Play Redneck Rampage


----------



## cease and desist (Nov 14, 2021)

I want to get excommunicated from several churches


----------

